# 55 Gallon Geophagus Tank



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey,

I just wanted to get some opinions of my tank. I video'd it so the youtube link is below. I want to make it look more natural. Any ideas? Also what should I feed the geos to make them bigger. They are around 4 inches right now and have only been fed color enhancing granules.
I made the stand and the hood 

Heres the tank:

YouTube - 55 Gallon Cichlid and Turtle Tank


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice looking set up. is that silica sand?


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

wow kick butt tank thanks for sharing. specially like the Heckelii's

what kind of light did you put on it?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

great set up what type of Geo's are those


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW, definitely didn't like Geo's before i saw this video! They got some amazing color!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> great set up what type of Geo's are those


The ones with the red heads are Tapajos like the ones from Greame.
my biggest one is about 2.5 inches and already showing fab. colours.
Great setup and love the Geos..


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW the redhead geo is so pretty!
where did you get them?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

ahahaha good to see my old 55 gallon is still around 

Turtle is getting bigger, so are the geos, looking good.


----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I am a Geos lover too. Do you have problem of the sand sucked into the filter?


----------

